# Life or Death Struggle



## Michael. (Feb 21, 2014)

.

I posted this presentation here as it displays some amazing video footage.

Some of our members may not have seen it.

Life or Death Struggle


http://www.youtube.com/embed/LU8DDYz68kM


.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

Amazing stuff - isn't nature beautiful?

I just wonder what happened to the calf ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 21, 2014)

_That's a very famous youtube called the Battle at Kruger, it's amazing footage when you see the struggle between all the animals, and then the lions being attacked and getting the baby back, he would have been very sore and sorry for himself.
                   Apparently a woman who follows the lives of the Lions and does documentaries investigated the health of the calf and he was ok _:hair:
_Here's a link for Wikipedia about the battle, the you tube actually won best video as well_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_at_Kruger


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for that info, Jill - I had never even heard of this before.


----------

